# Questions about cold smoking



## craigjd (Nov 8, 2010)

My Masterbuilt smoker has a temperature setting of 100 degrees for cold smoking.  My question is how can this be hot enough to start the smoking process?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 8, 2010)

I am not familiar with your smoker but generally speaking you only need enough heat to start the wood smoking and maintain it. The source of the heat may very well be hot enough to do that but it will not generate enough to heat up the entire volume of the smoker if that makes sense. You can strike a match in a room and it will flame but the room won't change temperature. (My over simplified example.)

I use a 1000W hot plate for cold smoking. I will put a cast iron pan of chips and chunks covered with perforated aluminum foil on top of that and crank up the hot plate until the smoke starts and then crank the hot plate down somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 (depending on ambient temps). This will keep the smoke coming but only heat up my smoker itself to about 60*.

What are you looking to cold smoke?


----------



## eman (Nov 8, 2010)

The mes will not produce smoke at 100 degrees. Most folks use a smoke generator to cold smoke.

Some have gotten the unit hot enough to burn the chips and then backed down on the heat but then you have to keep making adjustments. Also some have used ice in the cabinet to keep the temps

down to a cold smoking level.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2010)

The best Cold Smoker that can be had for a reasonable price is the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  It burns sawdust and will not raise the inside temp of the smoker cabinet.  Many of our members use them and can attest to the quality of the product plus it is manufactured by one of our own members.

Check out his website to see what the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER is and to order one, you won't be sorry.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The best Cold Smoker that can be had for a reasonable price is the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  It burns sawdust and will not raise the inside temp of the smoker cabinet.  Many of our members use them and can attest to the quality of the product plus it is manufactured by one of our own members.
> 
> Check out his website to see what the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER is and to order one, you won't be sorry.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


I agree - there must be close to 50 of us using it on this forum alone with good results


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 8, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The best Cold Smoker that can be had for a reasonable price is the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  It burns sawdust and will not raise the inside temp of the smoker cabinet.  Many of our members use them and can attest to the quality of the product plus it is manufactured by one of our own members.
> 
> Check out his website to see what the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER is and to order one, you won't be sorry.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/


+1 on that.


----------



## eman (Nov 8, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I agree - there must be close to 50 of us using it on this forum alone with good results


The only reason i dont have the ans is ( dare i say it) I don't care for smoked cheese. And havn't gotten into bacon and sausage yet.

 But when and if i need to cold smoke i will purchase the amaze n smoker.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 8, 2010)

Agree on the AMNS.  100 degrees is too hot for smoking cheese.  It will melt and drip.  My MES will not produce smoke even at 150.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2010)

I use my AMNS even when Hot Smoking,  It is easy and lasts longer than the chips in the chip pan...


----------



## craigjd (Nov 8, 2010)

Sausages, cheeses, salmon and other fish.


----------



## craigjd (Nov 8, 2010)

What knowledge do you guys have about curing meats before smoking?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 8, 2010)

hehe Welcome to the club although you don't know you are a member yet. You are going to want this book:


And I highly recommend this book as well:


Those will get you started. Do a search here and I think you will be amazed at the amount of curing knowledge that is amongst the members.


CRAIGJD said:


> What knowledge do you guys have about curing meats before smoking?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2010)

There are many of us that cure meat. I also highly recommend this book many of us have it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/great-sausage-recipes-and-meat-curing-by-rytek-kutas


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Both of those books are almost manitory or they should be for making sausages. Now I have a jot plate that I got from Walgreen's and it was only 9.99 and I can make smoke at about 80° or so. But those a-mase-ing smokers are nice and alot of the other folks here have them too.


----------



## meatlover (Nov 11, 2010)

The smoke pistol works ok.  But it takes quite a bit coaxing to keep the smoke going.  I have had luck with a hot coal or two in a metal coffee with green wood or green bark packed tightly on top of the coal.


----------

